
Show HN: I made a simple Google Analytics alternative that runs on my phone - lbrito
https://github.com/lbrito1/android-analytics
======
serniebanders
Really enjoyed reading the in depth blog post:
[https://lbrito1.github.io/blog/2020/07/replacing_google_anal...](https://lbrito1.github.io/blog/2020/07/replacing_google_analytics_android.html)

Learned about running webserver on android and goAccess

~~~
lbrito
Thank you!

I stumbled upon GoAccess after I noticed that nginx logs were enough to get
the visitor info. Hours later I found out the HN post where someone else did
something very similar to what I was doing :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19883876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19883876)

